# Terrified: Update on knee and now hip issue



## Itburnstopee (Jun 19, 2015)

Update on knee and now hip issue:

Foam rolling had been great (thanks pillar!)
However in the last two weeks my knee has developed a swelling bump on the side without pain. X-rays show nothing and the doctor says it's either a tear, worn knee cap, or a cyst. He's leaning towards tear or cyst. Made me get an MRI and I'm waiting on the results which has me on pins and needles. Just an update. Will update again after the MRI.

Anyway, now my right hip is popping while walking. It's not audible but I feel it when I place my hand on it and sometimes without placing my hand on it. Occasionally it will hurt when I take a step but it's only hurt several times since I discovered it last week. I feel that I may be over reacting to everything but each time something new turns up I'm afraid I will be told to quit. Do I need to be worried about this hip or am I just over thinking things?


Edit: just for some reassurance, what are the odds that any injury would permanently take me out of it or restrict me from doing a certain exercise for ever?


----------



## DF (Jun 19, 2015)

Your injury doesn't sound serious.  The truth will be in the MRI though.  We all work though injuries.  They will happen & you'll have to work around them.  We UG members don't quit.  We work around injuries.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 19, 2015)

DF said:


> Your injury doesn't sound serious.  The truth will be in the MRI though.  We all work though injuries.  They will happen & you'll have to work around them.  We UG members don't quit.  *We work around injuries*.



or just ignore them...lol


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2015)

For some injury to take you out of the workout gig for ever would have to be pretty damn serious. I have two artificial knees, and still do my leg workouts, not with the weights as before, but still. Comes down to no excuses!


----------



## snake (Jun 19, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Update on knee and now hip issue:
> 
> Edit: just for some reassurance, what are the odds that any injury would permanently take me out of it or restrict me from doing a certain exercise for ever?



It's the chance we all take when we push our limits. You could be perfectly fine one second and have a serious injury that puts you out of the game for a long time the next.

By the way, I scream when they say, "Well the first thing to do is get it X-rayed". I know that's not going to do anything but waste time. But insurance isn't going to let the Dr. jump right into an MRI.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2015)

snake said:


> It's the chance we all take when we push our limits. You could be perfectly fine one second and have a serious injury that puts you out of the game for a long time the next.
> 
> By the way, I scream when they say, "Well the first thing to do is get it X-rayed". I know that's not going to do anything but waste time. But insurance isn't going to let the Dr. jump right into an MRI.


Your right brother, they can't milk the situation if they go straight to an MRI.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I know I overreact to most things but this has been scaring the shit out of me. Not like I would stop even if doctors told me to though


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 19, 2015)

stonetag said:


> For some injury to take you out of the workout gig for ever would have to be pretty damn serious. I have two artificial knees, and still do my leg workouts, not with the weights as before, but still. Comes down to no excuses!



Stone, I know your L5 is herniated just like mine. So if I hear you correctly, what you're saying is IWGB, you're a pussy and stop making excuses about why you cant squat/deadlift


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Stone, I know your L5 is herniated just like mine. So if I hear you correctly, what you're saying is IWGB, you're a pussy and stop making excuses about why you cant squat/deadlift



Ummmmm.....yes?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 23, 2015)

Just got the MRI results...... I have a torn meniscus (cartilage) and a cyst of the meniscus......... Doctor says I can stop squatting or get a small one day surgery that will require a month of no squatting or leg work or els it will cause bone damage. I'm quite upset but relieved that it's not permanent.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 23, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Stone, I know your L5 is herniated just like mine. So if I hear you correctly, what you're saying is IWGB, you're a pussy and stop making excuses about why you cant squat/deadlift



I have herniated L4 and L5 and fractured my spine....still powerlift.

When your body tells you to stop, tell it to shut the fuk up, and carry on...

TL/DR - stop being a pussy and start squatting and deadlifting


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 23, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have herniated L4 and L5 and fractured my spine....still powerlift.
> 
> When your body tells you to stop, tell it to shut the fuk up, and carry on...
> 
> TL/DR - stop being a pussy and start squatting and deadlifting



Woah I wasn't saying I don't wanna squat or deadlift, it's what I wake up for! I just don't want to be in a position where I can no longer do them I.e. Knee blows out and it will never be able to support weight like that


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 23, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Woah I wasn't saying I don't wanna squat or deadlift, it's what I wake up for! I just don't want to be in a position where I can no longer do them I.e. Knee blows out and it will never be able to support weight like that



Wasn't directed at you...just a generalization


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 24, 2015)

Do you guys think I could deadlift with a torn meniscus after the surgery? And then like three weeks after the surgery could I do high squats?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 24, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Do you guys think I could deadlift with a torn meniscus after the surgery? And then like three weeks after the surgery could I do high squats?



Your Doc said no leg work for a month after the surgery or risk possible bone damage? 

If so, I'd wait the month before squatting or deadlifting. Prosthetic knees won't help your 1 RM.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 30, 2015)

Surgery went great...almost. My meniscus was torn all the way through, and the whole thing was covered in cyst. He fixed it all but here's what he said. He said I can never squat again. I can do almost all other things but squat. There was bone damage although minor and he was able to reshape the bone. Apparently if I start squatting it will cause more bone damage. I've never cried out of anger or frustration but today I did. I'm probably gonna leg press if he gives me the ok for that. He already said I can half squat but what about ass to the grass? Seriously frustrated. My only concern is if I'm able to ever compete. I can bench and deadlift all I want but I'm a comp do you have to do all three, and if so will a half squat count?


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 4, 2015)

I would follow Dr 's orders. Hopefully no further damage will be done. If you really think about it, it's only 30 days. JMO 
Reason I say this is I had an injury once and didn't follow Dr 's orders and really made things worse.  Listen to your body when it comes to injuries.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 17, 2015)

DF said:


> Your injury doesn't sound serious.  The truth will be in the MRI though.  We all work though injuries.  They will happen & you'll have to work around them.  We UG members don't quit.  We work around injuries.


 Thay last sentence is beautifully said. I can really tell I joined an awesome forum. Hope the mri turns out good bro. Godbless


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 17, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thay last sentence is beautifully said. I can really tell I joined an awesome forum. Hope the mri turns out good bro. Godbless



Thanks. It wasn't good but not horrible either, and like DF said, we find ways to work around injuries!


----------

